# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  kratak osobni osvrt

## tropical

od prije i bez ovog podforuma sam bila malo freak za sigurnost djeteta u prometu i meni nije apsolutno niti jedna opcija osim AS bila za voziti dijete iz rodilišta pa nadalje (danas sam odbila kavu jer nisam imala svoj auto a u taj tuđi prijevoz nije bilo mjesta za lovrinu AS), sve sam detaljno proučavala i na kraju sam kupila i bazi i AS kako bih povećala sigurnost vlastitog djeteta koje se često vozi u autu. također sve gnjavim (u granicama pristojnog) da voze djecu u AS. i to pravilno. ali iskreno me iznenađuje, da ne kažem izluđuje da i dalje mame (ovo govorim što su mi same rekle) misle da je dovoljno sigurno držati dijete u košari i jastuku na putu iz bolnice, da je beba bila premala do 4 mjeseca za AS, da je ok samo formalno zadovoljiti zakon pa staviti dijete u AS ali i ne vezati ga pravilno...
uvijek se u sebi ljutim na te mame, kažem im pristojno (ako smo si prijateljice, inače ne) svoje mišljenje, par informacija i tu stajem da se koja ne naljuti ali na kraju se ljutim na sebe jer da se i ljute (mislim si), nek se ljute, djeca su bitnija.

u biti nemam neki poseban razlog zašto ovo pišem već da se ispušem jer mi je dosta objašnjavanja o AS i tih koji samo zadovoljavaju formu na štetu vlastite djece. ne morate pisati da te teme već ima ili što već, ali eto da i svoj glas pustim ovdje

----------


## vissnja

Uh, i mene sve to pogađa. Dok se N vozila u jajetu nismo nigde išle jer je ta AS jeeedva nameštena u našem autu, a kako ja ne vozim, morale smo za sve da čekamo MMa koji ima jako čudno radno vreme. I svi su   :Rolling Eyes:   kad sam prošle zime sa N išla kolicima kod doktora umesto da pozovem taxi....
E sad kad smo u velikoj AS tu i tamo je montiram kod frendica u auto (juče smo baš išli kod prijatelja na drugom kraju grada), ali vidim da se ni njima ne da uvek, pa me zaobilaze. Više puta sam odbila tako neka druženja jer nam je AS ostala kod MMa u autu pa nas više i ne zovu....
Gde mogu idem gradskim prevozom, gde ne mogu ne idem i gotovo....

I nekako nemam snage da ubeđujem ljude, ako neko pita dam sve info, iscrpno i detaljno, ponudim se da pomognem. Ako ne pita - ništa.

----------


## tropical

ma ja vozim i imam uglavnom ja auto ali baš danas je MM uzeo auto i tako da smo izvisili. ali poanta je da se drugi ne bi ustručavali voziti dijete i bez... plus ostale neodgovorne priče..

----------


## leonisa

ja se ocu ispuhat jer sam za dan mrtvih taxi sluzbi objasnjavala da to sto oni nude nije AS niti je primjereno mjesto za voznju djeteta.

jos uvijek ne mogu doci sebi da nakon toliko vremena, kampanja, akcija, zakona...taxi ne nudi siguran i zakonit prijevoz djece.

----------


## kahna

Evo ja imam tu sreću da skoro pa svi iz moje okoline voze kikiće u AS.
Neki čak zbog mojih info na tu temu  :D 
I čini mi se da sve ide na bolje i da se rezultati vide, istina puževim
 korakom, ali ide i to me veseli.

----------


## vissnja

> ja se ocu ispuhat jer sam za dan mrtvih taxi sluzbi objasnjavala da to sto oni nude nije AS niti je primjereno mjesto za voznju djeteta.
> 
> jos uvijek ne mogu doci sebi da nakon toliko vremena, kampanja, akcija, zakona...taxi ne nudi siguran i zakonit prijevoz djece.


Ja sam se jednom, pre nekoliko meseci vraćala kući taksijem, žurila jer je Nađa ostala sa mojom mamom. I pitam taksistu da li imaju u planu uvođenje neke usluge za prevoz dece, on kao pao s marsa, pa što ne vodite dete? Ja rekoh da nema AS u taksiju, kad je počeo priču: truli zapad, bla, bla, izvlačenje para, krađa, ko mi garantuje da je sigurno, on je vozač, on zna, najsigurnije je kad mama drži dete (zašto ne tata pitam se ja), imao je on puno saobraćajki, ako ti je suđeno, suđeno ti je...... Ćutala sam do kuće, da nisam žurila izašla bih ranije.

----------


## Anci

> ja se ocu ispuhat jer sam za dan mrtvih taxi sluzbi objasnjavala da to sto oni nude nije AS niti je primjereno mjesto za voznju djeteta.
> 
> jos uvijek ne mogu doci sebi da nakon toliko vremena, kampanja, akcija, zakona...taxi ne nudi siguran i zakonit prijevoz djece.


Ja sam, isto s njima jednom imala sličan razgovor.
Naime, jednom sam vidjela u gradu taxi sa sjedalicom i to mi je bilo baš super i mislila sam kako je to baš dobro da imaju takav taxi ako prevoze dijete... No, kad sma jednom zvala taxi službu i napomenula da bi se vozila s djetetom i jel imaju taxi sa AS, rekli su da to nemaju i da je ono valjda bila sjedalica vozača taxija za njegovo dijete, da može moje dijete sjesti ako nabasam na taj, ali da nema tog pravila da oni imaju sjedalice.

Netko je tu jednom na forumu napisao da taxi nije osobno vozilo u smoslu ZOSPC... pa da ni ne mora imati sjedalicu  :/ 
Ne znam jel to točno.

----------


## puntica

ja isto ludim na takve neodgovorne osobe!!!

jednom su se neki prijatelji sprdali jer dolazi susjedima rodica iz njemačke s 3 godišnjim djetetom. idu po nju na aerodrom ali moraju posuditi sjedalicu od prijatelja jer je rodica rekla da se njeno dijete neće voziti bez autosjedalice  :D 

Komentari su bili u smislu:* koja razmažena glupača. sad zbog nje moraju posuđivati sjedalicu i montirat ju. a do aerodroma ima manje od pola sata. ti njemci nisu normalni*  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## emira

joj gdje me nađe...

nije za povjerovati, ali je istinito, imamo u familiji osobu koja 1,5 godišnje dijete vozi na prednjem sjedalu, nezavezano s tim da se mala stoji i drži se za onaj gore rukohvat  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: . Znam da zvuči preuveličano, vjerujte da nije. Iako žive u manjoj sredini, bez gustog prometa, objašnjenja i isprika ipak nema.
MM i ja smo ponudili da im mi kupimo AS (ukoliko nemaju uvjeta) a na to smo dobili odgovor da oni mogu svom djetetu kupiti AS ali da dijete NE ŽELI (1,5 g) voziti u AS i plače kad je u njoj, a mama ne podnosi slušati kako joj dijete plače. 

Ja sam luda... ne znam šta da radim po tom pitanju... nosila sam i letke i brošure i pričala... i na kraju ostala "pametnjakovićka"...

I odustala sam...

----------


## kahna

*emira* nažalost, odustati   :Sad:  
Jer nekada i najdobronamjerniji savjet može biti shvačen svakako  :/ 

Bila sam i ja u puno sličnih situacija di sam ispala "pametnjakovička" pa 
sada radije držim jezik za zubima i mislim u sebi --  a ako si ti ljudi ne žele 
dati malo truda, pa se educirati i saznati sve o, trenutno spominjanoj, sigurnosti vlastitog dijeteta -- neka im.

----------


## Barbi

A mi smo snobovi iz Zagreba koji svoju djecu voze u skupim fensi sjedalicama.  :Rolling Eyes:  Koliko puta sam čula kako je to užasno skupo i onda kupe sunčane naočale za dvije tisuće kuna a djecu voze kao krumpire jer nemaju za sjedalice.  :Sad:

----------


## Dia

evo i ja cu se malo ispuhati ako smijem
puno puta nisam negdje isla jer nisam imala AS, i znam nekad bas biti ljuta zbog toga, al sa druge strane znam da cinim najbolje
mi imamo as u autu sa kojim md ide svaki dan na posao 100 kn tam i nazad, a kak smo na otoku on auto ostavlja na kopnu da ne placa trajekt svaki dan, eto rijetko zapravo i je auto doma
bilo mi je puno lakse kad smo bili u 0+ jer je bila prenosiva   :Sad:  

a sto se tice voznje bez AS, md je prije 2 tj. imao sudar, vozio je jedno 35km/h polako...sam...odjednom je osjetio udarac u prednji desni kraj (zena se isparkiravala i nije gledala) njemu je auto odletio u lijevu stranu i popeo preko kante za smece...betonske žardinjere i klupe te _prevrnuo na krov_  :shock:  kazu ocevidci kao u nekom americkom filmu...ne mozes vjerovati, uz to auto je bio passat karavan (nije nas nego od kolege)
znaci voziti polako, paziti nije dovoljno jer uvijek ce netko takav biti sudionik prometa i neces ti biti kriv
njemu hvala bogu nije nista, malo je natukao rame
e sad zamislite da je u autu bila mala beba bez as, nema sanse da bi je netko zadrzao u narucju ili lose montirana sjedalica koja nebi izdrzala prevrtanje na krov

----------


## Tiwi

Meni je gore i gluplje od svega kad kažu da dijete neće ovo ili ono te da hoće ovako i onako

Ja samo pitam hoće li mu onda dat pivu i pljugu kad u petom osnovne bude to htio.

----------


## Dia

mi smo od pocetka "forsirali" sjedalicu, bilo je uspona i padova, plakanja i ne plakanja
danas mu je najnormalnije da se tako vozi, cim ja otvorim vrata od se sam popne i sjedne u nju

vjeruj mi nakon ovog iskustva nema mu NECU

----------


## leonisa

recenica: ne moze Lea ici bez AS, mama neda.
i onda "onaj" pogled u mamu.

a ja si mislim, pih, da je samo zato sto mama neda. ljudi fakat, ali fakat nisu svjesni.
mislim, nekoc, nisam ni ja bila.
ali veseli me sto stvarno sve vise i vise vidjam aute sa AS :D

----------


## bebolino_

Ja nažalost isto imam dosta ljudi u svojoj okolini koja djecu ili ne stavljaju u AS ili ih stave bez ispravnog vezanja. A što je najgore jedan od tih osoba je i MM. Ja sam inzistirala i molila da prije mog poroda montira AS da ja vidim dali je dobro montirao i kad je došao dan da idemo iz bolnice uspio me odgovoriti da ga stavim u nju jer je bebač ipak premali, krhki itd. za tako veliku AS (0-13kg) I ja ga držala u rukama - i nikad više. A sad me zna prevariti kad montira AS u drugi auto, kaže da ju je svezao a ja tek na pola puta shvatim da nije i poludim, a toliko ga molim i objašnjavam o sigurnosti u prometu - ljudi kao da su sljepi, kao da ne žele vidjeti što se događa oko njih i da oni mogu biti sljedeći (nedo Bog). Eto ja moram i MM objašnjavat pa čak i provjeravati ga, a o prijateljicama da ne pričam...... kao da ne čitaju, ne mare....ma grozno, grozno. Već sam luda od istih priča istim ljudima  :Mad: 
Mislim da je tu i policija kriva što slabo tj. nikako ne educira ljude. Jedina motivacija od strane policije su kazne, ali bi trebalo biti više edukacije (zato svaka čast RODI i njenim akcijama)

----------


## kahna

*bebolino_* dali se TM veže pojasom?

----------


## Frida

Nesreće se uvijek dešavaju nekom drugom i u pravilu je uvijek netko drugi za njih odgovoran  :Rolling Eyes: . 

Ja sam za kazne, dijete koje se vozi po propisima - kazna u visini iznosa za koji bi kupili AS i kazneni bodovi jer, nažalost, ljudi se opamete tek kad ih opališ po džepu.

Taksisti su posebna priča, meni je jedan gundrao da kaj to montiram, kaj nisam mogla dijete držati u rukama, jedan otraga nije imao izvučene pojaseve "ja sam ti siguran vozač, nema frke" itd. Uglavnom zagrebački taksisti nemaju pojma o AS.

----------


## Anci

> Taksisti su posebna priča, meni je jedan gundrao da kaj to montiram, kaj nisam mogla dijete držati u rukama, jedan otraga nije imao izvučene pojaseve "ja sam ti siguran vozač, nema frke" itd. Uglavnom zagrebački taksisti nemaju pojma o AS.


Ja imam lijepo iskustvo s jednom taksisticom   :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

> A mi smo snobovi iz Zagreba koji svoju djecu voze u skupim fensi sjedalicama.  Koliko puta sam čula kako je to užasno skupo i onda kupe sunčane naočale za dvije tisuće kuna a djecu voze kao krumpire jer nemaju za sjedalice.


ista stvar-to samo tako voze dicu ovi iz Zagreba prese**tori-ali za cvike može.

----------


## bilbo7

evo, ja u jednoj rent-a-car agenciji kroz izlog vidjela diivnu crveno-bijelu sjedalicu kako ponosno stoji na stolici za goste kao dio opreme što se može iznajmiti!  :Bouncing:

----------


## Arwen

a kad bi bilo više ovakvih akcija http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spli...5/Default.aspx
(treba copy/paste cijeli link :/ )
i još da počnu naplaćivati kazne popravila bi se situacija

----------


## tonili

Neznam jel ovo uopće spada tu, al eto podijeliti ću svoje iskustvo:
Jedan dan sam se dobrano išokirala kad sam na autoputu A3 vidjela tipa kak naprijed vozi 3-4godišnje dijete! I to ne da dijete sjedi na suvozačevom mjestu - dijete STOJI, a nos mu do onog pretinca naprijed i drži se za kokpit! :shock: 
Ja mu trubim i pokazujem na dijete, a on meni ...ti pas mater( pročitano s usana) - a možda mi je rekao i hvala gospođo, bum pametniji?!  :Mad:   Ako sam pogrešno pročitala - ispričavam se!

----------


## Dia

ja mislim da md nece vise nikad pasti na pamet da predlozi bez AS (sto je nekad znao reci...tipa pa idemo samo do ...) samo sto sam ja radje isla pijeske tih 5 min, nije mi nikad bilo tesko

----------


## jadro

a ja cu samo pohvaliti svoje dijete   :Smile:   koje samo sjeda u AS, koje meni kaze da ju jos malo stisnem da nisam do kraja, koje tati cim sjedne vice "vezi se", a vezemo se uvijek i svi....naravno, pohvala i meni/nama sto sam ju od rodjenja vozila u AS, i pohvala Rodi (tu sam ja mnogo toga naucila), jer i ja sam prije bila "pametna", i mislila da je dovoljno cvrsto drzati dijete. 
Mislim da ljudima treba pokazati film kako dijete izlijece iz auta, jer letci, i price takvima nisu dovoljni..nazalost   :Sad:

----------


## tropical

moj je srećom kao ja, zna važnost sjedalice, puno se vozimo, jako nam je to bitno

----------


## bebolino_

> *bebolino_* dali se TM veže pojasom?


Nažalost se ne veže. Dok ja, da - čak i dok mi je bilo teško u trudnoci, uvijek se vežem. Ne znam kako mu objasniti da tako pokazuje djetetu loš primjer i da ću radi njegovog ne vezanja morati možda jednog dana imati muku s malim (jer oni jako vole kopirati odrasle   :Smile:  )
Teško je tvrdoglavost promijeniti.

----------


## Loryblue

> a ja cu samo pohvaliti svoje dijete    koje samo sjeda u AS, koje meni kaze da ju jos malo stisnem da nisam do kraja, koje tati cim sjedne vice "vezi se", a vezemo se uvijek i svi....naravno, pohvala i meni/nama sto sam ju od rodjenja vozila u AS(


na isti način ću se i ja pohvalit.
od rođenja je u AS i nikad nije bilo problema ili plakanja zbog sjedanja u as. u as je njeno misto i to se zna.
čak i L., ako ima kandidata za vozit se u našem autu kaže: može ako će moć sjest od moje sjedalice :D 
i ona je ta koja uredno pita (kad idemo npr. iz vrtića) zašto xy...nema sjedalicu u autu.
i meni je nepojmljivo da se roditelj uopće može opravdat: dite ne želi sjest u as  :Rolling Eyes:  
šta tu dite ima želit ili ne želit :?   tu nema rasprave pa plakalo ono do prekosutra ako mu je volja. najgore je ići linijom manjeg otpora i dozvolit ditetu da izvoljeva hoće li ili neće sidit u sidalici. sidalica je da dite, po propisu sidi u njoj i tu je svaka priča i objašnjavanje završeno.

a je li neki roditelj vozi svoje dite u sidalici ili ne stvarno me više prestalo zabrinjavat i zgražat. 
moja mora u sidalicu i to mi je najvažnije.
meni kolegica povremeno umre od smija kad na posao ispod ruke donesem as jer ću nakon posla službenim autom po malu u vrtić. meni je točno 5 sekundi skinit i montirat sidalicu, a toliko valjda mogu izdvojit za sigurnost svog diteta.  :Heart:

----------


## daddycool

> evo, ja u jednoj rent-a-car agenciji kroz izlog vidjela diivnu crveno-bijelu sjedalicu kako ponosno stoji na stolici za goste kao dio opreme što se može iznajmiti!


koliko sam ja vidio u zračnoj luci, večina rent-a-car firmi nudi AS i to vam je najbolji pokazatelj kako je to apsolutno normalna stvar u inozemstvu i kako rent-a-car mora imati AS jer mu stranac s djetetom u protivnom neće uzeti auto.

----------


## M&A

u mene je AS obavezna pa taman i da cu samo preparkirati auto.
grozim se od vozaca s mobitelom i vozaca s djecom bez AS.
a sta kazete na ovo... genijalac

----------


## vissnja

Znate šta mene najviše nervira? Kad moji bliski (rodbina i prijatelji) kojima sam zilion puta objasnila zašto AS uvek, počnu po stoti put...... kako ja Nađi ne dam (sa naglaskom na mama-ti-ne-da u prevodu: jadna ti sa takvom mamom).
Npr kad smo se vraćali sa mora, moj tata nas je čekao na železničkoj stanici (koja je 10 minuta peške od naše kuće). I priča je bila sledeća: eto i mama je htela da dođe, ali nije znala da li ćeš ti možda, ipak hteti u taksi, pa da ne pravi gužvu, a možda ćeš ti hteti i peške, ali mi nismo znali pošto si ti tako stroga u vezi voženja deteta, pa.....
I šta je na kraju bilo: MM i tata su lepo stavili stvari u taksi, MM otišao sa stvarima a tata, Nađa i ja prošetali do kuće.

----------


## Anci

vissnja, ja sam tako ne jednom napravila   :Smile:

----------


## Riječanka

I ja bih se malo ispuhala. Prijateljica mi je ranije rodila i u bolnici čekaju  da mrvica dobije dovoljno na kilaži da ih puste kući. Na tulumu povodom rođenja vidim uredno spremljenu košaru koju joj je jedna druga prijateljica (i meni draga poznanica) pripremila da tata svoju mrvicu iz bolnice doveze kući. Prijateljica mi je ionako u šoku od preranog poroda i komplikacija koje uz to idu i mislim da nije vrijeme da joj sad počnem "piliti" s AS, ali ako neću njoj, kome uopće smijem? Suzdržavam se za sada, još koji dan, možda da tatu obradim, hm? 
Već me duže vrijeme nešto drugo kopka. Vodim svoju K. u vrtić i vidim tatu kako u dostavnom vozilu (sa dva sjedala) odvozi svoje dvoje djece u vrtić - jedno sjedi na suvozačevom mjestu drugo (jasličke dobi) njemu u krilu, mačak uz to još i telefonira!!! Meni para na uši, ali tko sam ja da mu nešto kažem? Prepričam to MM-u, a on kaže - ljudi se snalaze kako znaju i umiju, čovjek možda i nema drugi auto, ne možeš samo tako osuđivati. Neki dan sam u hodniku malo bolje pogledala toga tatu, čovjek ih sprema, u radnoj je tuti, zamišljen, tko zna koliko ima problema, možda zaista i ne kuži da radi nešto nedopušteno, možda ... Bavim se mišlju da tetama predložim da u okviru roditeljskog ili u nekoj drugoj prigodi malo popričaju o sigurnosti u prometu, možda pozovu nekog iz policije ili sl., da bez direktnih "napada" do nekih ljudi dopre ono što je većini nas najprirodnije. Da nabavim neke materijale da ih podijele?

----------


## roby

A najbolja mi je situacija jednih poznanika koji kupiše sjedalicu s isofixom, jer je to kao sad in, jelte-a pojasevi samo povezani oko struka tj.spušteni sa ramena.... E, mislim se, dobar ti je taj isofix samo šteta.....
Ali ja se trudim nikome više ništa ne spominjati jer se svi nekako uvrijede a onda se ja samo nanerviram...   :/

----------


## Maslačkica

Ok... volim "pametovati", tj. volim dijeliti informacije i kada me neko ne pita....

Bližnje pitam za AS, pojaseve itd.... i kako je pokrenuta akcija u BiH, koja je npr. bila meni ispred prozora, a ja nisam znala iako je i na ovom forumu na jednom od pdf-a objavljena, kako neko ne bi propustio svoju šansu objavim ja na Facebook-u... 
Komentar???  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

I ne znam zašto sam šokirana kada je to tako... i znam da je tako, ali valjda nisam očekivala od ljudi koje znam. 

Moj facebook - kratka rasprava
Je li vidite? Oni koji ne vide mogu kopirati ovdje... ako zanima nekoga. 


I hoću da vas pitam nešto: DA li se vi UVIJEK vežete u autu? I na ZADNJEM SJEDIŠTU?
I taksiju i kod prijatelja itd? 
*I da li zahtjevate od drugih putnika*, ako ste vi vozač ili vlasnik auta, da se vežu???

----------


## Maslačkica

Nisam napomenula da djevojka koja je ostavila 1. komentar je inače šaljivdžija i nema djecu i njen komentar mi nije strašan.
Djevojka koja se pita da li sam vlasnik proizvodnje AS nema djece...

----------


## Cubana

Il kopiraj, il cemo ti svi biti frendovi  :Smile:

----------


## Maslačkica

Budite mi frendovi!!!   :Laughing:  


Evo onda kopiranje: 
JA: Za Banjalučane - besplatan pregled dječijih autosjedalica - PREPORUČUJEM Više info: http://djeca.org/site//index.php?opt...y=25&Itemid=57

T:E hvala ti ko sestri, to mi je baš važno.  :Smile:  
Ako iskopaš i besplatnu konzumaciju piva, javi.  :Smile: )

JA: Valjda imaš makar JEDNU prijateljicu koja ima dijete i koja vodi odgovarajuću brigu o dijetetu za vrijeme vožnje u autu? :D :D :D Ako imaš PRENESI informaciju.... 

A za tebe ću posebno da čačkam po netu da vidim ima li besplatna piva kakva! Ako nema, kada dođeš u Sarajevo častit ćemo se ispred neke trgovine!  :Smile: )))

L: Moja djeca porastoše i bez autosjedalica,a Boga mi i mi  :Smile: )))

JA: Što svakako nije za pohvalu  :Smile: ))))

N:iskreno se nadam da radis ili si vlasnik kompanije koja to proizvodi ili si predsjedniik nevladine organizacije cija vizija je da svako dijete u bih ima to i da se podigne svijest roditelja o vaznosti toga....

JA: Pa kud baš predsjednik ili vlasnik moram biti?
Ne mogu imati svoje mišljenje i stav o tome? 
Kome treba info tu je...ja baš mislim da je korisna!  :Smile: )))) 
Nije valjda da misliš da su nepotrebne autosjedalice?

N:kako da ti kazem.... ne mogu da tvrdim da sam skoro kontemplirala na tu temu...

JA: A čuj, ne proizvodim niti imam koristi od pojaseva u autu, pa se vežem.
Zašto se vežem?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi5-i...eature=related

Nevezanost djeteta, roditelj vezan, kratki video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giYQE1Hskjc&NR=1... Read More

Još kraći, niko nije vezan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU2jr...eature=related

A ne želim da ulazim u kvalitetu određenih AS, jer ni ja to stvarno ne znam i razrede AS, ali ako je već imaju ljudi treba je i ispravno montirati, jer inače kao da je nemaju. Provjeru da li odgovara AS autu i djetetu i montaža se može BESPLATNO napraviti, pa ko MISLI da mu treba - bujrum!

N: gdje mi je bila pamet sve ove godine...

L: Daj Majo molim te,nesreće se dešavaju i u autu i mimo auta,neke stvari jednostavno ne možeš sprečiti,sa sjedalicom ili bez nje.

JA: Iskreno ... ne znam šta bih ti rekla. Ne znam zašto je tvoja reakcija negativna na, meni, pozitivnu stvar. 
Niko tebe ne tjera koristiti niti pojas niti auto na kraju krajeva, ali možda znaš nekoga u B.Luci kome bi mogla biti informacija potrebna. 

Lejla, naravno da se dešavaju stvari sa AS ili bez njih. Evo jedne - troje djece...cccc... http://www.laderatimes.com/Coble_Family_Tragedy.html .... imali AS, zabio se kamion u njih, odozada. 
Ali, u SLUČAJU nesreće smanjuje se mogućnost povreda ili smrti djeteta ako je odgovarajuće vezano u AS, s tim da AS ima dobre ocjene. ... Read More

I ponavljam, ako imate nekoga kome bi mogla biti informacija korisna samo da proslijedite informaciju roditeljima, zato sam i stavila link, a ne da vas ubjeđujem u korisnost ili nekorisnost pojasa ili AS.


Mislim, da li ljudi misle da su AS marketinški trik? I pojasevi?
+ preskupe su AS i kada ljudi nemaju para razumijem zašto ih nemaju ili imaju one od 200-ak kn.... ali baš ovako...

----------


## Cubana

Ne znam što bih ti rekla, moja je okolina puna roditelja koji, ili nemaju AS ili ju koriste kao nekakvu nosiljku, čak i okrenutu prema naprijed (onu od 0-13)
Više ništa ne komentiram.

----------


## Maslačkica

Cubana - ništa... nema se šta reći... samo sam se ispucala i sad mi je lakše!   :Grin:  

Odgovori mi na pitanja gore vezano za pojaseve?

----------


## call me mommy

uvijek se vezem u autu, i trazim to isto od muza,koji se ponekad zaboravi.

ako neko drugi vozi isto se vezem i trazim od svojih suputnika da se vezu, pod obavezno!!

----------


## Cubana

Sve da, čak sam se i otraga počela vezati (da pokažem primjerom djetetu).

----------


## Maslačkica

A šta je sa onim iza putnicima? Vidjela sam da oni direktno ugrožavaju ove naprijed koji su vezani, ali mislim, koliko je stvarno osoba koje se vežu pozadi. 

Npr. ja se većinom vežem kada sam pozadi, ali ne uvijek. Naprijed, uvijek...

----------


## Cubana

Na to ne upozoravam, priznajem. I ja se vežem otraga samo kad sjedim kraj curke koja je u sjedalici.

----------


## puntica

Maslačkica, dodala sam te ko prijateljicu  8) 

mi smo svi vezani u autu. uvijek. kad se netko ne veže spomenem kako su velike kazne pa to većinu natjera da se ipak vežu   :Rolling Eyes:  

moja nećakinja se vozi u as koja nije primjerena njenoj kilaži, upozorila sam nekoliko puta roditelje (iz za prijašnju as koja je bila prestara) ali me oni e žele poslušati. znam da misle da sam malo   :Teletubbies:   ali baš me briga

----------


## Maslačkica

Neka si... drago mi je!!!!   :Kiss:  

Ma ja sam inače malo valjda KU-KU za mnoga svoja uvjerenja i mišljanja, koja su sa Rode skoro sva...   :Laughing:  

Nemamo tu kulturu još... moji nećaci se voze nevezani...ali kada su sa nama u autu onda je obavezno vezanje, nema pogovora.

----------


## puntica

sljedeći put kad otvoriš takvu raspravu na fejsbuku prvo pozovi nekoliko nas forumašica pa ćemo se mi uključit. pa će ispast da je vožnja u as najnormalnija stvar, a oni koji tako ne rade osjećat će se nadjačano i jadno  8)

----------


## upornamama

Dijete je uvijek vezano u AS.
Ja se uvijek vežem.
MM se ne želi vezati. I protiv toga ne mogu.  :Rolling Eyes:   Imao je par saobraćajki kad nije bio vezan, i stalno me uvjerava da ne bi preživio da je imao pojas. Ne znam više šta bih mu rekla.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Maslačkice, kao što i sama znaš, kod nas (u BiH) se još uvijek prati rasplet zdravstvenog stanja našeg popularnog pjevača nakon, mogu sa sigurnošću reči, manje saobračajne nesreće, koja je po njega imala nesagledivo teške posljedice samo zato što nije bio vezan. A ta činjenica se u svim medijima prešućuje kao da je napravio najveće kriminalno djelo koje, zbog toga što nam je drag želimo zataškati, umjesto da se u najpozitivnijem smislu njegov primjer iznese kao upozorenje. Moram priznati da sam se par puta vozila sa bebom u rukama (više od par   :Embarassed:  ) i nije AS samo zaštita u slučaju sudara. Prilokom vožnje glavica bebe se klima po inerciji i sigurna sam da je to izrazito opasno, a osoba koja drži bebu ne može dovoljno dobro osigurati malenu glavicu. Stariju sam kčer naučila na sjedenje u sjedalici i vezivanje, pa ona sama upozorava da nije vezana ako se desi da zaboravim na njen pojas dok se svi potrpamo. Isto namjeravam učiniti i sa sinom. Ja prijatelje savjetujem, ne navaljujem, nisam taj tip. Zato sam se valjda uključila u našu DjeCu da kroz aktivizam pokušam podići svjest o neizmjernoj važnosti AS.

----------


## Freja

Mi se oboje vežemo uvijek i bez iznimke i bez obzira sjedili naprijed ili odozada. Djeca su od prvoga dana u as. "Gosti" se vežu ili se ne voze. Ozbiljno. MM je iz Australije i on ne pristaje voziti nikoga bez pojasa. Ne kreće dok svi nisu povezani. Veliki D čim vidi da netko nije (još) svezao pojas diplomatski pita "A jesmo li svi vezani?". Slovimo kao čudaci i zbog pojaseva i zbog as. Sve ih imamo uduplo (za dedin auto). Djeca se ne bune jer za drugačije ne znaju.

----------


## kahna

> Dijete je uvijek vezano u AS.
> Ja se uvijek vežem.
> MM se ne želi vezati. I protiv toga ne mogu.   Imao je par saobraćajki kad nije bio vezan, i stalno me uvjerava da ne bi preživio da je imao pojas. Ne znam više šta bih mu rekla.


Potpisujem sve osim prometne.
Čak sam i svojevremeno tražila http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...asc&highlight=
linkove da mu pokažem, ali nije htio niti pogledati   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ni sama ne znam kako da ga uvjerim.
Čak izbjegavam da se vozi s nama ako možemo sami obaviti   :/

----------


## VIPmama

> bilbo7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo, ja u jednoj rent-a-car agenciji kroz izlog vidjela diivnu crveno-bijelu sjedalicu kako ponosno stoji na stolici za goste kao dio opreme što se može iznajmiti! 
> 
> 
> koliko sam ja vidio u zračnoj luci, večina rent-a-car firmi nudi AS i to vam je najbolji pokazatelj kako je to apsolutno normalna stvar u inozemstvu i kako rent-a-car mora imati AS jer mu stranac s djetetom u protivnom neće uzeti auto.


Ja sam se raspitivala u rent-a-caru za prijatelje od rođaka (formulacija   :Rolling Eyes:  ) koji uskoro dolaze iz inozemstva, i skroz sam se pozitivno šokirala kad mo je tip tonom "pa NARAVNO da imamo AS, samo nam obavezno treba dob djeteta da dobijete PRAVU  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Uopce se ne obazirem na komentare okoline, AS koristimo uvijek, i osoba koja se vozi iza također mora biti svezana (naravno, i oni naprijed). Inace ne palim auto. Par puta sam glatko odbila prijevoz prijateljima jer za njihovu djecu nisam imala AS (a oni je naravno ne koriste). Bilo je malo   :Rolling Eyes:   s njihove strane, ali sada su to svi vec prihvatili.

Imamo dva auta i uvijek po dvije AS, jer nam se premjestanje nije bas dopalo, posebno ako to trebas napraviti negdje na brzinu, a meni to bas ne ide, pa smo kupili 2 AS, za svaki auto.

I priznajem da me jako nervira kada vidim poznanika da vozi auto od 60.000EUR-a, a dijete mu se vozi u AS Bubu i sl.

----------


## icyoh

AS koristimo uvijek. Za one koji imaju dileme oko toga neka pogledaju spot za AS kada u sudaru beba izleti mami iz ruke udari u šoferšajbu i onako krvava pogleda tatu. Naježim se na sam spomen i nema ama nikakve šanse da uđem u auto noseći L u rukama.

Štoviše, bake ne smiju uzimati L jer ga ne bi vozili u AS (moja svekrva je uvjerena da će ostati grbav, a moja mama je najpametnija jer se ni ja nisam vozila u AS i šta mi fali, ja samo izmišljam toplu vodu).

Vežem se uvijek, bilo naprijed bilo nazad, to mi je navika odkad sam počela voziti. Moj auto štoviše bipa dok god se ne vežeš.

----------


## Maslačkica

Na ovom ovdje pdf-u sam pročitala ili gledala, više ne znam, da je velika opasnost za one ispred kada se ovaj iza ne veže. Mi još nismo počeli to primjenjivati, jer mm je   :Rolling Eyes:  ne znam šta bih rekla...i jeste i nije za pojaseve. Tj. veže se jer pišti i jer mu ja bukvalno naredim, a opet kada smo bili na putu i vozili se iza onda smo se oboje vezali i baš mi je bilo super biti vezana, tj. ja se volim vezati. 

Iako, kratke relacije znaju biti i skoro jesu, najopasnije, a to je njemu "a šta, do trgovine" itd. 
I to me ubija...isto tako, kada se ljudi, a to su većinom moja mama i oćuh iza nas u autu, da im samo spomenem da se vežem bilo bi  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   a baš mi smeta i baš me zna biti strah. 

Ovo auto koje sada vozimo je mamino, ali mislim da kada i ako budemo imali svoje da će biti MOJA pravila, pa nek mi i muž crkne od ljutnje. 


Kahna, možda da mu samo pustiš ovaj, jer na taj način i tebe ugrožava iako stvarno mislim da ga nećeš moći natjerati... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi5-i...eature=related

----------


## Maslačkica

S. Shortcake ako vam treba pomoć, neko prevođenje ili bilo šta, možeš mi se slobodno javiti. 
Novca nemam, ali mogu sigurno nešto bar od sebe dati...valjda nešto imam!   :Laughing:

----------


## icyoh

grozni su mi ovi spotovi za posljedice prometnih (iako djelotvorni).

Kod mene u autu nema demokracije - ja vozim i moja je zadnja. Tko nije vezan može tramvajem. 
Izbjegavam se voziti s drugima (izuzev MM) jer imam dojam da ne voze dobro (znam da sam naporna, šta ću..) - npr. tata priča na mob, brat ništa ne gleda, frendica nije znala da se mrtvi kut provjerava... A pošto imam sto svojih pravila (koje ne mogu nametnuti drugome u njihovom autu), radije vozim sama.

----------


## kahna

Maslačkica, hvala za link, ali kako si i sama rekla, nema koristi kad ga ne želi niti pogledati.
Nije mi jasno čemu taj inat  :? 
Kao da se iz inata ne želi svezati, zato što ga ja molim/naredim/prigovaram - kako kad.
Da stvar bude bolja - naprijed se veže uvijek, ne želi se vezati kad sjedi iza, ako je L npr. nervozan pa da ga zabavi.

Počela sam u zadnje vrijeme "prakticirati" da se vozi naprijed - bolje sigurno sa vrištećim djetetom, nego se pitati što ako.

----------


## Maslačkica

Kahna  - pa zato što nije običaj da se veže pozadi, policija ne kažnjava niti gleda da li su osobe pozadi vezane  - i kad će oni to početi gledati i kažnjavati? Da im pišem pismo???   :Grin:  
Onda bi se sigurno više ljudi u strahu vezalo. 

Za tm bi sigurno rekla da ga je stid da se ne veže... eto... koliko ljudi vidiš da se veže iza??? I sigurno će ti njih 95% reći da se oni ne vežu i ako bude bit će!

----------


## koksy

Maslackica, poslala sam ti zahtjev za prijateljstvo   :Grin:  

Vezem se uvijek, cim udem u auto, to mi je prvo sto napravim. Ustvari, prvo je da stavim djete u AS i njega svezem, naravno. I svi moji putnici moraju biti vezani, bez toga ne palim auto, svi to jako dobro znaju!
I luda sam, luda, od roditelja koje svakodnevno gledam ispred vrtica, kojima klinci stoje otraga i guraju glavu izmedu prednjih sjedala! A toliko su maleni da im je jedva glava vidi!
A da ne pricam o jednom tati koji curicu od 2 god vozi na prednjem sjedalu, bez sjedalice, straznje sjedalo ni nema jer vozi sluzbeni auto, al to po meni nije opravdanje, ja bi rade pjeske isla!
Kak ljudi ne kuze? Kak ne razmisljaju svojom glavom? Pa cista je logika da ce nevezano djete prilikom sudara izletit direkt kroz prozor. Pa zasto ne razmisljaju?? Joj..joj...odmah se uzrujam...

----------


## laumi

Trebate vidjeti naš auto otraga: 2 autosjedalice i booster između njih (za najstariju). Nekad su bile 3 autosjedalice. I sve lijepo stane.
Klinci nikad nisu radili problem oko AS, od rođenja su u njima, bez iznimke. Naš stav o AS je bio takav i prije nego što sam počela navraćat na Rodin portal i forum, to mi je jednostavno zdrava logika. I mi se uvijek vežemo. Jednom je MM išao samo pomaknuti auto u dvorištu da još netko može parkirati do nas i mali je bio s njim u autu, MM ga, normalno, nije vezao, a mali je počeo vikati: Veži me, tata, veži me.

E sad, dede i bake, kod kojih stariji klinci ponekad ostanu ili idu s njima na more, ih nisu uvijek vezali, npr. ako bi išli na kraću vožnju. Najstarija curka nam je to odmah rekla, mi bi dedama i bakama rekli ako ih neće vezat UVIJEK, da djeca neće kod njih ostajati. Sad ih uvijek vežu. I dalje imaju svoje mišljenje o tome (naročito moji starci), ali znaju da im fakat nećemo više djecu ostavljati ako ih ne budu vezali pa ih uvijek vežu.

A argumenti koje su imali za nevezanje su mi nebulozni: "Ja pazim kako vozim" (da, tata, ali ne paze drugi vozači), "Niš joj ne može biti ako je držim u krilu", "Molila me da je ne vežem jer je pojas steže", itd.

Kod vrtića i mi svašta vidimo. Neki dan sam na cesti (stali su do nas na semaforu) vidjela nekog tatu kako u kombiju do sebe vozi dijete ispod 2 godine bez AS. I dijete je još k tome stajalo ispred sjedišta. :shock:   :Sad:

----------

